# Beauty blogs and youtube channels of Indian skintones or NC40-42



## csdev (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi All,

Can you please recommend beauty blogs and/or youtube channels of Indian women or Nc40-42 skintones that you love?

Thanks!


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 13, 2009)

xinarox <3


----------



## nunu (Feb 13, 2009)

I second xinarox, she goes by the name zerin in the forum

YouTube - XINAR0X's Channel

XinaRox's Cosmo-Diva Blog!

Also another youtuber is 

YouTube - seemak12008's Channel


----------



## DirtyPlum (Feb 13, 2009)

Hi -  I'm not really a youtuber so cant comment on how good they are but I came across this when I was researching my MUFE HD shade...

YouTube - MakeupByNazra's Channel

and looking at Related Vids, found these ones (again, no idea what they are like):

YouTube - midgetmakeup's Channel

YouTube - zaroobaba's Channel

YouTube - cuteindiangrl's Channel

YouTube - masaabza's Channel


----------



## ExquizitDiva (Feb 13, 2009)

She's on here too

macNC40

YouTube - macNC40's Channel


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ExquizitDiva* 

 
_She's on here too

macNC40

YouTube - macNC40's Channel_

 
thank you so much! this one was helpful


----------



## pqtux (Feb 15, 2009)

Makeupbyrenren


----------



## animacani (Feb 15, 2009)

fafinettex3


----------



## nunu (Feb 15, 2009)

YouTube - DRBrooklyn730's Channel

YouTube - macNC40's Channel

YouTube - MakeupByRenRen's Channel

YouTube - midgetmakeup's Channel


Beauty blogs:

The Indian Make-up Diva

NessasaryMakeup


----------



## DottySarah (Mar 24, 2009)

oxfordjasmine is also worth checking on youtube, doesnt do mac exclusively though - but shes indian


----------



## minnimoments (Feb 21, 2016)

I have started a youtube channel recently and I am Indian with a skintone of betwween NC40-NC42 depending on my tan. Please come and check it out xx

(mod note: Please do not self-promote within posts outside Makeup Tutorials. Keep links confined to your forum signature. -shellygrrl)


----------



## InSearchOfPerfectSkin (Feb 21, 2016)

How about Deepica?  I follow her on Snap and she's fab!


----------

